

Going into Business? Learn a Programming Language - hoop
http://www.charleshooper.net/blog/going-into-business-learn-a-programming-language/

======
candre717
"If all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail." Anon.

------
codemonger
Or just use a spreadsheet maybe??

~~~
jbester
A spreadsheet would have prevented the author from using floating point to
represent money.

~~~
jbl
What is the issue with using floating point to represent money?

~~~
mquander

      Time spent writing obvious reply:        $2.50
      Good faith deduction:                   ($1.00)
      Deduction for joke comment opportunity: ($1.50)
    
      Dear jbl, your invoice total is $0.00000027.

~~~
jbl
Ah. Right. Rounding errors and other floating point issues. Guess I should
have my coffee before reading HN. _headdesk_

------
zdw
FYI, Ledger is CLI and designed for accounting and keeping books:

<https://github.com/jwiegley/ledger/wiki>

There's a python implementation as well, if that's more up your hacking alley:
<https://furius.ca/beancount/>

